# viper 591 Remote Page Not Paging



## Sargon69er (Aug 1, 2009)

I just got a viper installed 5901 and the right door for the alarm works when you try to get in,set the alarm off but it does not try to page me...on the remote pager but the drivers door works fine and hood both page the remote ..This is on a 2001 jimmy 2 dr sls that already had a factory alarm system in it..all so the shock sensor works great sends a page the to remote for shock! They are also installing the 516l voice effective!
.going back to the installer next week but trying to help him out.......Thanks for any help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Sargon69,

There maybe no fix for it, just not sure. like i posted in the other thread if there is a fix it will not be easy. the installer may have tried using a short cut to get the install done.

They did the work let them figure it out, that's what you paid for........They may just have to hook it to the other door to make it work.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the page feature can be set up to warn you about certain things that is happening with your car. Get your installer to program to page for everything, or the selected features.


----------



## Sargon69er (Aug 1, 2009)

Went back to the installer got the voice add on done ..and others ...the trouble with the system saying checks doors and not paging the remote was the dome light delay ...so he hook the dome light up ..so when the system is unlock the light come on now just like factory...and all works fine now...going back one more time for the remote start was only work one or 2 times then stop work it was the bypass ...he said we needed a other one...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the bypass could have lost the programming for the key, just need to reflash it and reprogram it.


----------

